# Foothill Flyers Friday Night Brew Ride



## None (Sep 13, 2017)

Come one, come all! @Jarod24 will be visiting from AZ and attending our Foothill Flyers Ride on Saturday. Since he's in town, thought I'd throw together a little Friday night fun. Was thinking we could meet at the famous Library Park fountain around 7ish and start out at Pacific Plate Brewing Company, then head to Mt.Lowe Brewery. Let me know if you guys have any other ideas!   Hoping I get off work at a decent time. 

*Meeting Place:



 


 


 
*


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 13, 2017)

I'll meet you at Mt Lowe...or take the Goldline from PP to ML. I ain't riding uphill after a few beers...


----------



## None (Sep 13, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> I'll meet you at Mt Lowe...or take the Goldline from PP to ML. I ain't riding uphill after a few beers...




Or we can all take the metro. Like I said, I'm open to ideas. It's hardly uphill from PP to Mt.Lowe tho. I've done this ride before.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 13, 2017)

Don't forget this joint:


----------



## None (Sep 13, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Don't forget this joint:
> 
> View attachment 675607




Oh yeah!! Cool! Forgot about that one. Good idea @rustjunkie


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 13, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Don't forget this joint:
> 
> View attachment 675607



Depends on how many ride. It's a lil cozy in there


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 13, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> I'll meet you at Mt Lowe...or take the Goldline from PP to ML. I ain't riding uphill after a few beers...







fordmike65 said:


> Depends on how many ride. It's a lil cozy in there


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Sep 13, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Depends on how many ride. It's a lil cozy in there




I'd go, but the Route 66 show starts Friday afternoon.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Sep 13, 2017)

I gotta make it down there for one of these someday...


----------



## the2finger (Sep 13, 2017)

Brew as n ski?


----------



## burrolalb (Sep 15, 2017)

What time dose everyone is out of work ? Maybe we could meet in Monrovia at the fountain and ride the river bed to lauganitas and ride back to monrovia ... but it just depends on the time cause it might not be safe to ride the trail at night .... just my suggestion ....  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Maskadeo (Sep 15, 2017)

Aw man, I'm in the area but fly out at 6pm


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 15, 2017)

Maskadeo said:


> Aw man, I'm in the area but fly out at 6pm



Delay your flight til Sunday


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 15, 2017)

Vintage Paintworx said:


> I'd go, but the Route 66 show starts Friday afternoon.



Where's the show?


----------



## burrolalb (Sep 15, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Where's the show?



Is that the one in ontario 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Sep 15, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Where's the show?




All up and down Euclid.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Sep 15, 2017)

burrolalb said:


> Is that the one in ontario
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk




Yup


----------



## None (Sep 15, 2017)

Corporate life kills, working late. Definitely catching up with you guys! I'll message you @Jarod24 when I'm around.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 15, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Corporate life kills, working late. Definitely catching up with you guys! I'll message you @Jarod24 when I'm around.




All I can say is this...............


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 15, 2017)

When you guys move to mornings again, I'll be back down there...


----------



## Jarod24 (Sep 15, 2017)

I swear I'm going to be pissed if I have to hang out with Mark all night again.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 15, 2017)

It has begun..


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 15, 2017)

Next stop....more beer


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 16, 2017)

Last stop....I think.


----------



## kwoodyh (Sep 16, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Corporate life kills, working late. Definitely catching up with you guys! I'll message you @Jarod24 when I'm around.




The only thing worse than the current job we have is no job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

